# Bulls sign Ronnie Brewer



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good to see him back. He adds another perimeter defender, which I think we need until Snell develops.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, I guess this means we don't have enough confidence in Snell, but another solid wing defender is probably a good idea either way.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I am happy to see Ronnie Brewer back with the Bulls. I thought he did a fine job on the Bulls the last time he played here. However, I hope we do not regret getting a decent backup "big" instead of Ronnie.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yay?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Brewer gives Joe Johnson fits. They must be gearing up for the first round.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Brewer gives Joe Johnson fits. They must be gearing up for the first round.


It's a good signing b/c he might contribute and costs practically nothing. Literally no risk at all and only reward potential. He is playoff eligible and look who we're likely to play in the playoffs.

Nets in 1st round: Joe Johnson & Paul Pierce

Heat/Pacers in 2nd round: Paul George/Lance Stephenson OR Dwayne Wade/Lebron James

Jimmy Butler can't defend 2 players at once. Dunleavy is a good defender considering his lack of quickness but he might get exposed at times, or at least won't be able to guard any of these guys for 40+ minutes. It's clear Thibodeau doesn't trust Snell's D yet, so that's why Ronnie is here. He knows the system too.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Also random fact: 

Ronnie Brewer just turned 29 years old. Seems like he's been around forever and would easily be in his 30's by now. So maybe still something left in the tank.

IMO, he's been glued to the bench b/c his recent teams were scared of his terrible shooting and never figured out how to use his defensive skills appropriately. If anyone will find a way, it's Thibs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brewer has looked pretty awful since leaving the Bulls. His game relied a lot on athleticism, and he certainly seems to have slowed some. He may still give you better minutes than Snell, and Brooklyn is so strong at 1-3 that it would be useful to have another wing stopper, so it still seems like a decent signing. It was certainly worth waiving Murphy for that purpose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Just what the Bulls need for another EPIC title run, another Wing/Guard who can't score.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Just what the Bulls need for another EPIC title run, another Wing/Guard who can't score.


You act like they should quit and not even play the playoff games rather than give their best shot no matter how close to impossible it is.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> You act like they should quit and not even play the playoff games rather than give their best shot no matter how close to impossible it is.


Wouldn't giving it their best shot involved signing someone who can say.... score a bucket for a team that cant score. NOPE, lets just bring in a guy who does exactly what Jimmy Butler already does, including the inability to shoot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wouldn't giving it their best shot involved signing someone who can say.... score a bucket for a team that cant score. NOPE, lets just bring in a guy who does exactly what Jimmy Butler already does, including the inability to shoot.



Ehh, it seems to me this criticism is a little silly. Please list for me the talented scoring guards currently available to be signed for the playoffs that would be meaningfully helpful to the Bulls' chances.

Right, there aren't any.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ehh, it seems to me this criticism is a little silly. Please list for me the talented scoring guards currently available to be signed for the playoffs that would be meaningfully helpful to the Bulls' chances.
> 
> Right, there aren't any.


Well it really wasn't a criticism for the pick up, its just a pointless one. 

Bulls have had a decent track record of finding those offensive castaways at the 1/2. 

Nate, Marco, JL3, Augustin... Who knows, maybe Jimmer would have shined if given some playing time. I would rather that happen than actually give Ronnie Brewer any playing time. 

Bulls don't look towards the future, they are a very short sighted team and this was a shortsighted move. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well it really wasn't a criticism for the pick up, its just a pointless one.
> 
> Bulls have had a decent track record of finding those offensive castaways at the 1/2.
> 
> ...


And there are no long term moves to be made either.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> And there are no long term moves to be made either.


Not now.

Long term moves could have been made earlier in the season, but Thibs and the Bulls are going with the short term reward route.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Not now.
> 
> Long term moves could have been made earlier in the season, but Thibs and the Bulls are going with the short term reward route.


Really? Deng being dealt was a short term move? Please. Now you're just reaching to have something to complain about.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Really? Deng being dealt was a short term move? Please. Now you're just reaching to have something to complain about.



its a short term move until deng is replaced by a long term option.....if that doesn't happen the deng trade is just a salary dump


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> its a short term move until deng is replaced by a long term option.....if that doesn't happen the deng trade is just a salary dump


Exactly. Honestly, I would not be surprised if Deng comes back in the offseason. The move may have been made with the intention of tanking, but the Bulls din't go far enough. The Bulls flat out refusal to develop Murphy and Snell in a season that in the grand scheme of things doesn't really matter, is disappointing. 

Jimmy Butler despite all the damn minutes hes playing has not improved as a player. I would have liked the Bulls to have done something different on offense, they are 30th in offense and their offense consist of DJ Agustin and Dunleavy taking a shot at the end of the shot clock. 

This should have been a season of experiments and risk's... Instead we got the same old song and dance.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Exactly. Honestly, I would not be surprised if Deng comes back in the offseason. The move may have been made with the intention of tanking, but the Bulls din't go far enough. The Bulls flat out refusal to develop Murphy and Snell in a season that in the grand scheme of things doesn't really matter, is disappointing.
> 
> Jimmy Butler despite all the damn minutes hes playing has not improved as a player. I would have liked the Bulls to have done something different on offense, they are 30th in offense and their offense consist of DJ Agustin and Dunleavy taking a shot at the end of the shot clock.
> 
> This should have been a season of experiments and risk's... Instead we got the same old song and dance.


Taj Gibson and Joakim Noah didn't develop?


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, in addition to Brewer, the Bulls have signed Mike James (again) and Lou Admunson. 

I am glad to see James back. He fits in with the Bulls well and has had some good games for them. I do not know much about Lou, but expect he will be limited to some minor minutes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Fergus said:


> Well, in addition to Brewer, the Bulls have signed Mike James (again) and Lou Admunson.
> 
> I am glad to see James back. He fits in with the Bulls well and has had some good games for them. I do not know much about Lou, but expect he will be limited to some minor minutes.


Lou is a bum. Hope he doesn't ever have to play a meaningful playoff minute.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Let's be honest, Thibs is going to live and die by his defense. Especially this year when that's really all we have. Hell it's won us nearly 50 games.

Thibs is not going to compromise the defense by putting in a less capable defender or someone who will make mistakes in his system merely for a few extra buckets. You easily give up those buckets on the other end anyways. 

That's just who Thibs is, better or worse.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Interesting tidbit in the Trip from KC today that I can't post b/c I don't have the digital plus thing that gets you behind the paywall.

KC says these late-season signings are more about having offseason trade chips/salary matchers than they are about acquiring players for the playoffs. Apparently all the deals include a team option for another year, so the Bulls could invoke the option in order to add additional salary when trying to do a trade/S&T.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Re: the "let's make this season a development season" thoughts - please get real. Jesus. I was rooting for a tank as well, but I'm sorry, the Bulls are currently pushing for the 3 seed in the East. You don't piss that away to give Tony freaking Snell more rookie minutes. Being sad about not developing Eric Murphy!?! You have got to be joking. That is ludicrous.

I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Never forget*


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Taj Gibson and Joakim Noah didn't develop?


Taj is ok, nothing special. 

Noah developing? Hes has an almost identical statistical season from the year before. Only difference is hes actually been healthy the entire season.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Taj is ok, nothing special.
> 
> Noah developing? Hes has an almost identical statistical season from the year before. Only difference is hes actually been healthy the entire season.


6.8aspg post all star break would say something else


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> 6.8aspg post all star break would say something else


So in what world does half a season all of a sudden equate a measurable progression?

At the end of the day/season, Noah will have averaged what he averaged last season.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Interesting tidbit in the Trip from KC today that I can't post b/c I don't have the digital plus thing that gets you behind the paywall.
> 
> KC says these late-season signings are more about having offseason trade chips/salary matchers than they are about acquiring players for the playoffs. Apparently all the deals include a team option for another year, so the Bulls could invoke the option in order to add additional salary when trying to do a trade/S&T.
> 
> Interesting stuff.


Very interesting. I wonder who KC thinks the Bulls might try to target? I think this off season could be one of the more interesting ones in a while, with two first round draft picks and Mirotic potentially coming over. 

However, based on the poor play early in the Detroit game, we may regret that the Bulls did not try to sign a real player could contribute during the playoffs.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I love the signing. Brewer is a guy they never should've let go. Great defense.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Re: the "let's make this season a development season" thoughts - please get real. Jesus. I was rooting for a tank as well, but I'm sorry, the Bulls are currently pushing for the 3 seed in the East. You don't piss that away to give Tony freaking Snell more rookie minutes. Being sad about not developing Eric Murphy!?! You have got to be joking. That is ludicrous.
> 
> I just don't understand people sometimes.


I actually think Thibs has done an OK job with handling Snell, in hindsight. Sure there are nights where there's no excuse to play Jimmy Butler 45+ minutes with big leads, etc., where Snell would make sense for another 5-10 minutes than he got. But Snell really hasn't been good overall, yet Thibs still puts him out there for 15 minutes a night on average when he could just bench him altogether. 

I do hold out hope for Snell b/c the guy has plenty of talent to be a really solid 3-and-D rotation player. Thibs is teaching him to play NBA defense the right way, and once he gets it, he will GET it and that freakish long body will be put to good use. In time he will hopefully get some confidence and consistency built up in that 3-point ability as well; certainly has the range and shooting touch, and size to get good looks consistently.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Brewer and Amundson are both unguaranteed next year at I believe $2.6m together which could be a trade asset for Melo, but I guess the Bulls only do this as a short term move. :laugh:


----------

